
Steer Clear of “Florida Man Challenge” - koolba
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/03/that-florida-man-challenge-phish-or-menace/
======
koolba
This could also be titled, “ _Why your ‘secret question’ answers should be
random strings and not actual answers._ ”

